# Mounting the MistKing Pump?



## Guest (Mar 26, 2005)

Just got the kit from Marty, and I can't seem to figure out a good way to mount the pump. If anybody has a picture of their MistKing set up, please share! Thanks.

Glen


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Well i haven't setup the final arrangment of the system yet, but right now i just cut a small piece of 2x4 and screwed the pump to it with the pump braces. I tested the pump without misting heads and it was a quiet noisy and vibrated a lot, but after setting up the misting nozzles, the back pressure within the tubing caused the pump to get quiet and stopped vibrating. 

If you can attach the pump to a solid object (such as a cabinet) it will be fine. You can also wrap towels, duct tape, foam or any other insulation to decrease vibration/noise if you have any.

You have to just play with it and figure out what works best for your setup.

Luke


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Hi Glen,

It's tricky to mount those pumps as they don't really have mounthing brackets for this pump model. You'll have to be a bit innovative. You can wrap it in some foam to minimize the vibrations and them just get some big zip ties and mount it to some solid object.

I'm working on getting a different pump that will come with some good vibration absorbing brackets. I should have one in the next few days, if those work, I will start to sell those as well





Bowdolph said:


> Just got the kit from Marty, and I can't seem to figure out a good way to mount the pump. If anybody has a picture of their MistKing set up, please share! Thanks.
> 
> Glen


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2005)

I got eye bolts that fit over the ends put a piece of bicycle innertube around the eyes and drilled 2 holes in the cabinet inserted the bolts through the holes. I put some foam between the pump and the cabinet. I tried it without any water and it was very loud I hope once I get the tank on the cabinet and water running through it will quiet down some.


----------



## Twny4svn (Oct 16, 2004)

*mister*

Yes, I agree without water its loud, but its after the pump is primed. After water is pumped through, it will quiet down a lot. I am still working with mine to get it to be almost silent. LOL! :lol: My girl friend says it is not loud, but I am a perfectionist so I want it to be as silent as possible. Try using that foam used for beds to wrap it in and suction cups to keep the cord from vibrating on the tank. I stick a pull tie through the suction cup and then the tubing through that and it is a lot quieter. It use to wake me up when I would sleep :shock: . Not anymore so its back to the alarm clock :lol: . Overall this mister is well worth every penny I paid and Marty was very helpful during the whole process.

Alan


----------

